
Once We Listened to the Beatles. Now We Eat Beetles. - 0xCMP
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-03-28/once-we-listened-to-the-beatles-now-we-eat-beetles
======
LordWinstanley
This might, just possibly, be the worst headline of all time.

